# Izzy's Fence Mounted Cove Jig



## mantwi (Mar 17, 2013)

I subscribe to this woodworker/mad scientist on you tube. He's always coming up with some new ways (at least to me) to do things and this particular jig shows a lot of promise. I have used various techniques to cut large coves but I think this will be my mainstay from now on. Of course it won't cut every cove you may desire but for the more common sizes and pitches it looks like a real winner. So if you have a few minutes to spare check out this video, I'm sure you'll like it. God bless.

Build The Ultimate Table Saw Fence Accessory by Izzy Swan


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

I, too, am a huge fan of Izzy Swan. The dude comes up with some things my brain could never think up.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

Thats a sweet jig. I hope all the bandaids on his hands weren't caused by the jig.


----------

